# Biken in und um Weiden



## EL_Rey (10. Mai 2007)

Servus,

bin z.zt. beruflich täglich in Weiden, gibts biker aus Weiden und umgebung hier im Forum, die Lust hätten mal ne gemeinsame feierabend tour fahren, so ab c.a. 1800h ?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2007)

Hei El,

manoman Weiden......jetst biste echt am Ar.... der Welt.
Des kommt ja sogar noch hinter Mitterteich 

Aber vorsicht wenn du da (s.Bild) vorbeikommst und sowas machst wirste schnell mal als Ossi beschimpft.

Aber ich würde schon mal mit eine Tourenrunde in und um Weiden mit drehen, wennste dort wirklich was endeckst
So Richtung Waldnaabtal wäre mit dem Auto glaube ich auch net so weit weg.  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richbitch (10. Mai 2007)

ja jörg weidenk önnte man mal wieder street fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2007)

Richbitch schrieb:


> ja jörg weidenk önnte man mal wieder street fahren



Ein bisschen Techniktraining könnte schon mal wieder net schaden. 
Werde jetzt dann aber erstmal schauen ob ich nach einem Monat Verletzngspause statt nur rummrollern auch mal wieder wo runterfahren kann.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (10. Mai 2007)

JAP
hier weiden *ich*
komme aus weiden!was fährst du denn? so reichtig touren oder lieber bissl springen usw.?

@jörg: ruhe da


----------



## EL_Rey (10. Mai 2007)

bin da eigentlich flexibel, mitm hardtail gern mal klassische touren (Schotter,leichte Trails) mitm Freerider auch härtere und gröbere Trails .... a bissle springen is nett, bit etz aber net auf dem dirt- street trip. wenns next week mal passt könntn ma ja abnds gg 1830 mal a kleine runde drehen ....


----------



## WoodGhost (10. Mai 2007)

Oh Mann. Lauter oberpfälzer Wursthäute hier... bis auf die Halbossis aus Mitterteich   

Da meld ich mich mal in die Runde rein.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. Mai 2007)

joah gerne!
aber ich war dieses jahr verletzungsbedingt noch nicht sooo grossartig viel biken.also keine großen sachen erwarten 
aber könnten mal fischerberg/vierlingsturm hoch und runterfahren! evtl. n spaten mal mitnehmen


----------



## WoodGhost (11. Mai 2007)

Servus Klabautermann!

Hey der Fischerberg is meine Hausstrecke. Da bin ich jede Woche unterwegs. Am Zollhaus schön rauf bis zum Turm und dann links runter Richtung Tröglersricht. Würd mich freuen wenn sich jemand von euch melden würde.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. Mai 2007)

@el ray: dein postkasten ist voll... wollte dir gerade meine handynr schreiben   


@woodghost: du hast Post


----------



## WoodGhost (12. Mai 2007)

Serus klabautermann.

Super das dich gemeldet hast. Werd morgen wieder meine Runden aufn Fischerberg drehen. Hat jemand Bock mitzukommen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (12. Mai 2007)

keine zeit!ab morgen wieder!


----------



## Klabauterman (13. Mai 2007)

SERVVAAS fährst du heut?wenn ja wo und was?


----------



## WoodGhost (13. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich heut noch ne Runde dreh?! Hab Schmerzen im linken Knie. War gestern doch etwas zu heftig mit laufen. Meine Freundin is schon ohne mich los!


----------



## Klabauterman (13. Mai 2007)

naja... bei mir gibt ezt essen! also ich werd evtl. einmal zum vierlingsturm hoch und zurück und vielleicht noch bissl durch die stadt rumspringen!

oder ganz vielleicht auch zum steinwald->oberpfalzturm!denke aber eher nicht


----------



## WoodGhost (18. März 2008)

OH OH OH... da hat sich ja nicht mehr viel getan   Dieses Thema nochmal anstechen und schauen was sich so im Umkreis getan hat? 
Also liebe Weidner, Neustädter und Umgebung, macht euch mal bemerkbar.


----------



## EL_Rey (17. April 2008)

bin momentan viel in und um weiden unterwegs, war die tage auch mal am vierlingsturm, nette trails ! Taugt die "Blockhütte" in Bezug auf Speisen und Getränke was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraenkster (20. April 2008)

also zur blockhuette kann ich etz hier nix sagen - ich darf/muss immer in windischeschenbach beimgloser einkehren *ggggg*

also ich bin aus neustadt und gurk mit nem cc-bike rum. springen is glaub ich net drin. leichtes bike und 0,1tonner drauf ^^

war heuer auch erst 2mal unterwegs.. 
aber ab freitag bin ich wieder in neustadt 
werd den thread bis dahin verfolgen


----------



## WoodGhost (27. April 2008)

guten morgen! heut wer unterwegs bei diesen perfekten Bikewetter???


----------



## fraenkster (27. April 2008)

ich waer gern. aber ich glab ich war gestern zu lang fort
wo fahrstn lang?


----------



## WoodGhost (27. April 2008)

Eher ne kleine Tour, hab gestern nen bißchen heftig Fussball gespielt, so FB rauf oder Richtung Irchenrieht. Will halt das Wetter ausnutzen.


----------



## fraenkster (27. April 2008)

okay da wirds bei mir nix. war gestern aweng zu lang und aweng zu wild unterwegs. und seitm mittagessen is ma schlecht. kann ma etz auf die mutter oder auf gestern schieben


----------



## WoodGhost (27. April 2008)

Ja Ja Ja... immer sind die anderen Schuld  
Wann bist'n sonst unterwegs, eher vor- oder nachmittags?


----------



## fraenkster (27. April 2008)

meistens bin ich so ab 2 unterwegs. in den semesterferien aber a oefters vormittags


----------



## EL_Rey (29. April 2008)

ich bin ab montag wieder in Weiden, wie schauts denn nächste woche bei euch mal vormittags mit ner kleinen runde (so 1-2h) aus ?


----------



## WoodGhost (30. April 2008)

Also nächste Woche vormittags würde es klappen da hab ich Spätschicht. von 9.00 - 12.00 Uhr wär ich dabei.


----------



## WoodGhost (12. Mai 2008)

Also wer meint Weiden und Umgebung, insbesondere der Fischerberg, wären langweilig muss einfach mal El_Ray fragen. Der war von der Tour mit mir vergangen Montag eigentlich positiv überrascht. Ich hoffe es lassen sich noch mehr Leute aus der näheren Umgebung finden. Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht und dieser El_Ray is voll in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonPhilippe (14. Mai 2008)

Mahlzeit!

Muss mich jetz auch mal melden. 

Ich war schon n paar Jahre in der Weidener Gegend unterwegs (wohn in Neunkirchen), Fischerberg, Doost, Fahrenberg, Silberhütte, Sauerbachtal, sonstwas. Da is echt nix langweilig, bin immer wieder fasziniert.

Seit drei vier Jahren bin ich aber fast nur noch aufm Renner unterwegs. 
Hab mir damals so n Cube-Eingelenker-Rahmenset gekauft und aufgebaut und war aber nie glücklich damit. 
Mittlerweile is die Judy im Eimer und das ganze Ding schaukelt und wackelt wie n Kuhschwanz. Macht keinen Spaß.

Jetz is Job und Geld am Start, deswegen werd ich HEUTE ein Cube AMS Pro k24 bestellen, das dann Anfang Juli bei mir steht. 

Und sobald ich das hab, wird gefahren. Solange muss ich den Fischerberg noch als Jogger hochlaufen. 

P.S. Eltern waren am Wochenende auf der Blockhütte. 
Angeblich super Essen seit n neuer Koch drauf ist.


----------



## WoodGhost (14. Mai 2008)

Na suuuper... wieder so'n Verrückter mehr  
Ne Quatsch. Wär toll, umso mehr umso besser. Meld dich wenn du dei Radl hast.


----------



## DonPhilippe (14. Mai 2008)

Mach ich glatt. 

Dann aber doch nicht mit Cube AMS. 

Das Rocky Element 70 war dann doch verführerischer...


----------



## WoodGhost (14. Mai 2008)

Na jetzt lässt es aber krachen. Wann bist'n bereit für ne Jungfernfahrt???


----------



## DonPhilippe (14. Mai 2008)

Naja, das Ding landet über Umwege Mitte Juni in Willingen beim Bike Festival auf der Messe, dort nimmts n Freund für mich mit. 
Werds dann Ende Juni oder Anfang Juli abholen.


Solange muss ich noch mitm Renner um Grafenwöhr und den Kulm treten...


----------



## WoodGhost (14. Mai 2008)

Is aber schon nen riesiger Unterschied zu nen Cube. Wie kommst auf Rocky?


----------



## DonPhilippe (14. Mai 2008)

Naja, ist nicht so dass ich nicht schon vor 8 Jahren nach nem Element geschielt hätte.
Find die schon immer klasse. 
Nur preislich halt für mich lange Zeit unerreichbar.
Jetzt eben, dank genug Lohn und diversen "Umwegen" hab ich n Angebot bekommen das so gut ist dass ichs annehmen MUSS...


----------



## WoodGhost (14. Mai 2008)

Glückwunsch! Chices Bike!


----------



## michl52 (15. Mai 2008)

Aloha zusammen,

hey ich komm aus Wernberg-Köblitz bin auch öfters Richtung Fischerberg unterwegs, hab auf meier Seite die GPS Daten hochgeladen. Falls bei euch mal was zusammengeht wär ich sofort dabei. Könnte nach Weiden hochkommen. Die Abendtouren würden mir auch am besten passen ! 

Also wenn ein Termin fix ist, ich bin dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WoodGhost (15. Mai 2008)

Servus michl! Hä Hä... langsam kommen sie alle aus den Löchern gekrochen  Also bei mir würd's die Woche mit Abendtouren supi klappen. Ich schick dir mal meine Nummer. Meld dich wenn's bei dir klappen würde.


----------



## DonPhilippe (15. Mai 2008)

Ach Michl, 

was les ich da, Demoka???

Such doch im Kaffee-Netz mal nach DonPhilippe... Schönen guten Tag


----------



## michl52 (15. Mai 2008)

Ja cool noch so verückte EspressoMTB junkies ! hehe !   

Hey thx für die Tel Nummer meld mich morgen mal. Im Moment hat
das Wetter ein wenig umgeschlagen naja was solls. Sind heute vormittag
da ich Urlaub habe mit dem RR unterwegs gewesen. Mal gucken evtl fahr ich
am Sonntag das Bergzeitfahren vom OTV Cup in Schönsee mit .....
natürlich nur Hobby .

..so long CU


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (23. Mai 2008)

Bin sehr viel im Waldnaabtal, Steinwald und Fichtelgebirge unterwegs. Spring auch gerne mal über die Grenze zum Touren fahren.

Wer Lust hat, einfach melden bei mir!

Gruß
Matthias
www.MTBoberpfalz.de


----------



## WoodGhost (23. Mai 2008)

Servus. Also Steinwald bin ich auch des öfteren unterwegs. Vielleicht morgen wieder wenn das Wetter passt und nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (24. Mai 2008)

Der Naturpark Steinwald ist schon sehr schön. Es gibt verschiedene Routen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flöhchen (8. Juni 2008)

hier ist im moment ja nicht viel los
wollte mich nur mal melden und fragen wer hier in der gegend so unterwegs ist
lg


----------



## WoodGhost (8. Juni 2008)

@flöhchen   kommt ganz darauf an in welcher Gegend du unterwegs bist? Weiden und Umgebung vielleicht?! Bin des öfteren mal mit ElRay, der hier ebenfalls im Forum ist, unterwegs. Meistens Weiden-Fischerberg.


----------



## flöhchen (9. Juni 2008)

ja, ich komm aus weiden und umgebung 
also new
allerdings bin ich absoluter anfänger
und wie ich das gelesen hab, ist das wohl eher nix für euch
bin ehrlich gesagt ne faule socke und suche leute, die mir ab und an mal in den punktpunktpunkt treten, damit ich endlich mal ein paar strecken hier kennenlerne und vor allem bissl fitter werde


----------



## WoodGhost (9. Juni 2008)

du is kein Problem. kannst trotzdem mal mitkommen. is ja nicht so das ich, genauso wie du, jemanden was beweisen muss. Manchmal wenn nicht mein Tag ist fahr ich auch nur meine 15km. Wir sind keine von diesen Junkies die bei ner Herzfrequenz von 120 ne 30% Steigung mit 20 Sachen hochbrettern. Kann dir gern mal alles zeigen. Auch wenn's keiner glauben mag, der Fischerberg und Umgebung is sehr abwechslungsreich.


----------



## flöhchen (10. Juni 2008)

naja, ich bin halt wie gesagt alles andere als fit
und ich hab net so wirklich lust drauf jemanden aufzuhalten bzw mich "schämen" zu müssen, weil ich nicht mithalten kann
also erstmal ganz genau überlegen ob du dir das wirklich antun willst



lg


----------



## fraenkster (20. Juni 2008)

na dann fahr ich no mit, dann simmer scho 2 bremsen aus neustadt


----------



## flöhchen (21. Juni 2008)

*lach*
na das klingt ja mal gut


----------



## skraushome (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute also ich wohen 20 km weg von Weiden (bei Tirschenreuth) und ich kann mich donPhilipe nur anschließen. Wer sagt bei uns ist es langweilig hat echt keinen Plan


----------



## DonPhilippe (7. Juli 2008)

Sooo, das Rocky ist am Start seit ner Woche.

War am Wochenende schon zweimal unterwegs (ja, ich hab am Sonntag die Tour vom Samstag gemerkt...).

Beide Male Edeldorf, Keplerpfad rauf. Einmal zur Silberhütte, einmal zum Doost und über Theisseil und Fischerberg zurück nach Neunkirchen.

Fazit: 

- Ich hab keine Fahrtechnik mehr
- Ich hab Kondition verloren
- Biken is arschgeil. Hab das wohl n bisschen vergessen gehabt.


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (7. Juli 2008)

skraushome schrieb:


> Hallo Leute also ich wohen 20 km weg von Weiden (bei Tirschenreuth) und ich kann mich donPhilipe nur anschließen. Wer sagt bei uns ist es langweilig hat echt keinen Plan



Ja, wer steht denn da auf der Burgruine Flossenbürg mit seinem Bike! 

egal ob Montainbike oder Rennrad, unsere Region bietet schöne Landschaftsabschnitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Rey (7. Juli 2008)

bin öfter Richtung Vierlinsturm unterwegs .... nette Trails ...


----------



## WoodGhost (7. Juli 2008)

Servus Markus! Wie sieht's diese Woche aus? Also ab 15 Uhr wäre ich täglich Startbereit. 

MfG. Chris!


----------



## EL_Rey (9. Juli 2008)

hmm momentan ists wetter net so der bringer


----------



## skraushome (10. Juli 2008)

MTBoberpfalz.de schrieb:


> Ja, wer steht denn da auf der Burgruine Flossenbürg mit seinem Bike!
> 
> egal ob Montainbike oder Rennrad, unsere Region bietet schöne Landschaftsabschnitte.


 
Aha da hat einer aber gute Ortskentnisse von unserer Region. Respekt.
Bist etwa auch öfters in der Ecke unterwegs?


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (12. Juli 2008)

Keine Ahnung wie oft ich heuer schon oben war.

Zu Fuß alleine, mit meiner kleinen oder mit dem Bike.
Es ist mein Ort um Kraft zu tanken.







Auch dieses Bild entstand Nachts auf der Burg/Burgmauer der Ruine Flossenbürg.


----------



## WoodGhost (29. August 2008)

sagt mal geht da noch was??? wie ausgestorben hier 
wo sind all die Oberpfälzer hin falls sie es noch gibt?


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (29. August 2008)

Ich bin zurück von der Insel und musste natürlich sofort durch das Waldnaabtal mit dem MTB fahren. Es war der erste Urlaub ohne Bike seit vielen Jahren. Mein Geheimtipp für alle, Brüssel. Eine traumhafte Stadt besonders in der Nacht.






Kreidefelsen bei Dover

5 Tage London, 2 Tage Brüssel


----------



## BlackCry (18. September 2008)

Huhu! *wink*
Ich meld mich hier mal nur anständigerweise  Wohn auch in Weiden und zwar am Fichtenbühl! Wenn mal ne tour geht, an nem Tag wo ich lust hab bin ich sehr gerne dabei!


----------



## freakrider08 (11. Januar 2009)

Sers
paar Freunde und ich sin zurzeit dabei in Weiden nen legalen kleinen Bikepark zu erschaffen.
Sind noch in der Planungsphase aber ich wollt mich hier mal umhören wer Bock hat mitzuhelfen. Umso mehr wir sind umso besser isses ,denn der soll dann mal öffentlich werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## St0Rm (11. Januar 2009)

IN Weiden?! oder bei Weiden 

Hau mal raus was ihr euch denn so vorstellt.

Gruß,
der Sebbo


----------



## freakrider08 (25. März 2009)

wird warscheinlich ein dirtpark mit northshores auf ner Wiese weil im Wald wirds mit Naturschutz problematisch. Aber mal sehen obs überhaupt klappt,wir brauchen noch Leute die beim Bau und vor allem bei der Pflege mithelfen würden(am besten aus Weiden). Also melden!!Wer nen guten Draht zu nem potentiellen Sponsor hat oder zu ner Partei auch melden! wir können noch Unterstützung brauchen.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (7. Januar 2010)

Hi.
Lebt hier noch wer?
Würde mich total auf Leute freuen mit denen man fahren kann. Ich fahre derzeit im Sauerbachtal. War auch schonmal auf dem Bockl-Radweg. Da ich erst seit 'ner Woche hier wohne habe ich natürlich noch nicht soviel gesehen. Ich freue mich aber schon darauf wenn es wärmer ist und ich mal in der Gegend der Silberhütte fahren kann. Also meldet Euch.


----------



## CAPITO (29. Januar 2010)

@ DiaryofDreams
Was fährst Du denn so?
Bei einer Tour im Gebiet der Silberhütte wäre ich eventuell im Sommer mal dabei.
Bis jetzt war ich immer nur zum Langlaufen dort, habe mir aber schon sehr oft gedacht, da muss ich mit dem Bike auch mal hin.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (29. Januar 2010)

Hi.
Momentan fahre ich leider gar nicht - im Wald liegt bei weitem zuviel Schnee für mein Bike und auf der Straße macht es mit dem ganzen Salz ja auch keinen Spaß. Ich meine da muss man ja hinterher das Rad komplett auseinander nehmen damit das Salz nicht alles kaputt macht. 

Prinzipiell ist es mir aber egal wo ich fahre - für mich ist hier alles total spannend was abseits der Straßen ist - also wenn Du bei weniger Schnee mal fahren willst musst Du nur Bescheid sagen. 
Ich hoffe das man in wenigen Wochen wenigstens mal wieder durch's Sauerbachtal düsen kann.



CAPITO schrieb:


> @ DiaryofDreams
> Was fährst Du denn so?
> Bei einer Tour im Gebiet der Silberhütte wäre ich eventuell im Sommer mal dabei.
> Bis jetzt war ich immer nur zum Langlaufen dort, habe mir aber schon sehr oft gedacht, da muss ich mit dem Bike auch mal hin.


----------



## CAPITO (29. Januar 2010)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Hi.
> Momentan fahre ich leider gar nicht - im Wald liegt bei weitem zuviel Schnee für mein Bike und auf der Straße macht es mit dem ganzen Salz ja auch keinen Spaß.




Im moment bin ich auch lieber mit meinem Winterbike unterwegs. Momentan würde ich an der Silberhütte sowieso nicht fahren. Ich denke, da würden wir riesen Ärger mit den Langläufern bekommen .
Aber wenn der Schnee mal weg ist, gehört der Wald uns, dann können wir mal ne Tour machen. Dort kann man dann auch die Grenze nach Tschechien überfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WoodGhost (29. Januar 2010)

meld mich mal auch wieder in die Runde. Wär super wenn heuer wieder was zusammen gehen würde 

MfG. Chris!


----------



## CAPITO (30. Januar 2010)

WoodGhost schrieb:


> meld mich mal auch wieder in die Runde. Wär super wenn heuer wieder was zusammen gehen würde
> 
> MfG. Chris!



Ja, wir sollten uns im Frühjahr/ Sommer mal für ne Tour treffen. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (30. Januar 2010)

@All - super das sich hier was tut. 
Bis zum Sommer wohne ich dann auch in Weiden - Wohnung haben wir ab 01.03.
Ich wäre dann auch schwer für 'ne Tour, sobald der Schnee weg ist. 

@Capito: Ja, bis zur tschechischen Grenze bin ich mit meiner Freundin von der Silberhütte aus schonmal gelaufen - im Sommer dürfte das mal richtig geil sein da zu fahren.


----------



## EL_Rey (4. Februar 2010)

Bin derzeit unter der Woche in Regensburg, aber freu mich schon auf das Frühjahr .... mein Ersatzfreerider ist fertig und die Fischerberge können kommen !!!


----------



## WoodGhost (11. Februar 2011)

Ey Caramba. Was isn hier los......

genau, gar nichts.


Sind alle MTBler in der Umgebung ausgestorben oder sind die auf Synchronschwimmen umgestiegen???
Mensch Leute. Wollt, nachdem bei mir letztes Jahr nichts mehr ging, da Bänder ab, mein Bike wieder reaktivieren. Da komm ich hier her und was is.... tote Hose!


----------



## ragazza (14. Februar 2011)

WoodGhost schrieb:


> Ey Caramba. Was isn hier los......
> 
> genau, gar nichts.
> 
> ...



Hab Sa und So je drei Stunden Grundlage durch den Schneematsch gekurbelt,Weiden, Floß, etc. Stimmt, viele Radler waren nicht unterwegs. Das ist auch die einzige Jahreszeit in der man ungenervt am Bocklradweg fahren kann. Hab mir die Fahrt dann abschließend noch mit ein paar Techno-Einlagen vor dem NEW-Schulzentrum verschönert


----------



## ScalpelTeam (1. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

hab mich lange nicht mehr hier am Forum beteiligt, aber jetzt mal wieder'n Post von mir 
Bin aus Weiden und Umgebung und momentan beruflich bedingt wieder in der Gegend (zumindest unter der Woche)! Kenne den Fischerberg, die Strecken Richtung Irchenrieth und Leuchtenberg und auch die Trails in westlicher (also Mantel usw.) Richtung wie meine Westentasche  Wenn das Wetter jetzt wieder besser wird und ich mein neues Bike hier habe, bin ich wieder unterwegs 
Würd mich freuen, wenn dann mal ne schöne Runde in Richtung Fischerberg o.Ä. zusammengehen würd! 

Greets
ScalpelTeam


----------



## up.and.down. (2. März 2011)

Ich würd mal gerne die vielgelobten trails am fischerberg austesten, war bisher nur einmal im winter oben und fands super


----------



## fraenkster (23. April 2011)

ich bin momentan auch wieder am start - bevorzugt rund um den doost


----------



## mattes123 (26. April 2011)

Mahlzeit mitternand! Seit ihr alle direkt aus WEN, oder sind hier auch ein paar Leute aus dem westlichen Landkreis NEW am start? Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach schönen Touren mit schönen Trails :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WoodGhost (27. April 2011)

Also bevor wir hier zigmal aneinander "vorbeischreiben", würd ich sagen das wir einfach mal nen Treffpunkt, wann und wo, festsetzen. Wenn am kommenden Sonntag das Wetter mitspielt würd ich so ab 09.00 Uhr ne Tour von Letzau/Fischerberg Richtung Fahrenberg, Lerautal, etc. starten.
Wer Bock hat einfach hinkommen: Fischerberg, Parkplatz zum Vierlingsturm. 09.00 Uhr

lg Chris


----------



## mattes123 (10. Mai 2011)

Servus! Wann fahrts ihr mal wieder am Doost rum? Kenn mich da nicht aus und wär gern mal dabei! Bei mir klappts halt meist nur am Wochenende.


----------



## fraenkster (12. Mai 2011)

ich bin jetzt wieder für den Rest des Monats in der Oberpfalz - werd fast jeden Tag mal a Runde dort drehen..


----------



## Eschenbiker (16. Mai 2011)

Bei mir wirds noch a bissl dauern, bis ich mit bike wieder in der Opf. bin... ich verkauf gerade mein altes und warte noch auf mein neues... :-/ Meld mich diesbezüglich nochmal wenn ich wieder einsatzbereit bin


----------



## fraenkster (6. Juli 2011)

*push*
bin immer noch fast täglich rund um Neustadt/Weiden unterwegs


----------



## Klabauterman (6. Juli 2011)

bin letzte juliwoche evtl auch mal wieder in weiden unterwegs


----------



## WoodGhost (2. Mai 2013)

Na hier ist ja auch nichts mehr los. Obwohl... richtig was los war hier schon vorher nichts.


----------



## wie_uncool (5. August 2014)

Moin,
ich bei seit ein paar Monaten in Weiden und suche Anschluss (auch in Bezug aufs Radeln). Fahre derzeit mehr oder weniger unregelmäßig würde aber gern öfter und regelmäßiger. Allein ist es eben doch nicht so schön.

Ich würde mich bei Touren gern mit anschließen (hab nur ein Hardtail und bin Anfänger).

Grüße


----------



## SirBsod (7. August 2014)

Ich bin meist nur am Wochenende in der alten Heimat.. kommendes Wochenende ist schlecht, aber ich kann dir mal schreiben. Runde Fischerberg geht auch mit nem Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wie_uncool (7. August 2014)

das können wir gern machen. 
Wochenende würde ich auch ganz gut finden. Müssen wir uns mal abstimmen wenn du da bist und ob ich dann auch da bin.

Den rest können wir ja per PN bequatschen!

Beste Grüße


----------



## RudolfK (10. August 2014)

*In Weiden/Opf. tut sich was!*

Die Stadt Weiden stellt für eine MTB-Strecke das Gelände zur Verfügung, der Veloclub Corona kümmert sich, eine Bauvoranfrage ist positiv beschieden.

Das hört sich interessant an? Dann komm am *Samstag 13.09.14, 14:00* zur Rennerhöhe (Stadtgrenze Weiden an der B22). Wir schauen das Gelände an und besprechen, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## AndyWeiden (19. August 2014)

jawohl! gefällt mir!
leider bin ich da im Urlaub aber bitte auf dem laufenden halten...!

wie sind die pläne dafür?
wirklich ein abgegrenztes gebiet das für downhill und trails bebaut werden darf?


----------



## Schoppi11 (15. September 2014)

Servus miteinander

Des sind ja mal Super Nachrichten. Würde uns hier jemand auf den laufenden halten ob es klappt?  Vor ein paar Jahren war auch was am fahrenberg geplant. Jedoch wurde nix draus. Hoffentlich klappt's diesesmal. 

MfG


----------



## ragazza (15. September 2014)

RudolfK schrieb:


> *In Weiden/Opf. tut sich was!*
> 
> Die Stadt Weiden stellt für eine MTB-Strecke das Gelände zur Verfügung, der Veloclub Corona kümmert sich, eine Bauvoranfrage ist positiv beschieden.
> 
> Das hört sich interessant an? Dann komm am *Samstag 13.09.14, 14:00* zur Rennerhöhe (Stadtgrenze Weiden an der B22). Wir schauen das Gelände an und besprechen, wie es weiter geht.


und, der 13.09. ist rum. Wie ist es gelaufen ?


----------



## wadlbeißer-81 (24. September 2014)

Hallo, ist die Gruppe aktiv? Würde mich gerne mal anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoppi11 (24. September 2014)

Ja wäre Super wenn jemand was neues wüsste!?


----------



## ragazza (24. September 2014)

so ein Dampfgeplaudere hatten wir zu dem Thema vor wenigen Jahren schon einmal. Der Threadersteller ist nach großem Getue einfach abgetaucht. Hier läuft es wohl genau so. Manche finden das wohl witzig.


----------



## SirBsod (24. September 2014)

Hab a im Neuen Tag darüber gelesen.. aber irgendwie.. mehr hört man nimmer seitdem.
Der Veloclub Corona über den das laufen sollte.. hats nicht so mit gut bzw. aktueller Website.. ist da vielleicht wer Mitglied?


----------



## wadlbeißer-81 (25. September 2014)

Ich kenne welche, werde ihn mal fragen. Das sollte rauszufinden sein!


----------



## AndyWeiden (21. Oktober 2014)

und was neues?


----------



## wadlbeißer-81 (22. Januar 2015)

Hi, leider nichts gehört. Ich habe nun bereits dreimal nachgefragt. Davon will keiner was wissen. Habt ihr schon was neues?


----------



## Schoppi11 (22. Januar 2015)

Schade. Ich hatte mal eine Email an den Bike Club geschickt aber nie ne Antwort bekommen


----------



## SirBsod (22. Januar 2015)

Dann wohl wieder mal ein Projekt das einfach mehr oder minder im Sande verlaufen ist. Schade.


----------



## ragazza (22. Januar 2015)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Dann wohl wieder mal ein Projekt das einfach mehr oder minder im Sande verlaufen ist. Schade.


das war nie ein Projekt


----------



## SirBsod (22. Januar 2015)

Stand doch was im Neuen Tag das da irgendwie drüber geschrieben wurde aber son Pferde-Therapie-Reiterhof der da an der Strecke liegen soll bissl bedenken hat.. von daher muss es zumindest a Projekt gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RudolfK (22. Januar 2015)

Servus miteinander,

schön, dass es hier Interessierte gibt. Ich gebe ja zu, dass ich das Forum hier vernachlässigt habe, aber mit Familie, Arbeit, Haus, Hof, Auto und sonstwas hat man halt noch ein paar Hobbys mehr.

Das Posting, das ich am 10.8.14 hier eingestellt habe, hatte (neben weiteren Aktivitäten wie Flyer in allen Weidner Radläden und Zeitungsartikel) den Sinn, möglichst viele Interessierte am 13.9.14 an die Rennerhöhe zu bringen. Es ging nicht  darum, auf mtb-news ein Info- oder Diskussionsforum zu eröffnen (wer zweifelt, lese bitte nach! Und: Liebe Ragazza, ich bin verärgert. Bevor Du ein so nettes Posting schreibst, lies bitte erst genau, denk nach und poste dann - oder noch besser, komm und beteilige Dich. An der Rennerhöhe und den Vorläuferprojekten sind alle teils schon über Jahre ehrenamtlich zugange und es gehört halt zum Ehrenamt, dass nicht alles möglich ist und nicht alles 100% läuft. Aber es gehört auch dazu, dass es umso besser läuft, je mehr mitmachen)

Nachdem wir 2010 eine leider nicht legalisierbare Strecke rückgebaut haben und diesen Herbst ebenso eine vom LRA NEW eingestellte Strecke (in beiden hingen hunderte Stunden von Arbeit, auch wegen der Genehmigungen),  ist die Sache an der Rennerhöhe nicht im Sande verlaufen. Ganz im Gegenteil haben dort mehrere Treffen u.a. mit den Nachbarn, mit der Presse, vor allem aber mit dem Stadtförster, Herrn Winter statt gefunden. Herr Winter ist an einer Lösung sehr interessiert und klärt den inzwischen abgesteckten Streckenverlauf mit allen Beteiligten ab. Der VC Corona ist der Verein im Hintergrund, der Sportwart arbeitet zur Zeit an der Einreichung des Bauplans, es gibt inzwischen zwei Ansprechpartner für den Trail.

Wer hier ein Info- und Diskussionsforum vermisst, das gibt es auf facebook: Enduro-Trail Weiden. Schaut doch bitte mal dort rein und seid herzlich willkommen zum Mitmachen. 

Liebe Grüße
RudolfK


----------



## ragazza (22. Januar 2015)

RudolfK schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> schön, dass es hier Interessierte gibt. Ich gebe ja zu, dass ich das Forum hier vernachlässigt habe, aber mit Familie, Arbeit, Haus, Hof, Auto und sonstwas hat man halt noch ein paar Hobbys mehr.
> 
> ...


leider gabs hier ja nach deinem einmaligen Posting im September nichts, was ich genau hätte lesen können. und ich finde es nicht schön, wenn jemand einfach gänzlich abtaucht und für Monate keine Infos bringt. Immerhin konnte ich dich mit meiner Provokation wieder zurück ins Spiel holen, verzeih den rüden Weg. Facebook meide ich. Sorry.


----------



## RudolfK (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo Ragazza,

nochmal: es war nicht meine Absicht hier einen Info-Thread zu starten, sondern eine Einladung für ein Treffen auszusprechen. Genau das ist meinem einmaligen Posting zu entnehmen.  Deshalb ist´s auch nicht unschön und abtauchen muss niemand. Ganz im Gegenteil wird am Zustandekommen der Strecke gearbeitet.
Facebook als Kommunikationsweg hat mir auch nicht gefallen, aber es war das Ergebnis einer Abstimmung unter all denen, die am 13.9.14 an der Rennerhöhe waren. Ich hab mich extra wegen der Gruppe bei facebook angemeldet. Vielleicht kannst Du Dich ja auch durchringen.

Freundliche Grüße
RudolfK


----------



## ragazza (2. Februar 2015)

mittlerweilen sind die Nachrichten um die Rennerhöhe und die bike-Strecke bis zu mir vorgedrungen. Ich finde es sehr lobenswert, wenn hier ehrenamtlich etwas geleistet wird und wünsche den Initiatoren viel Erfolg und eine glückliche Hand.

viel Spaß ;-)


----------



## SirBsod (3. Februar 2015)

Bin mal der Facebook-Gruppe beigetreten. Ist ja ganz interessant mit zu lesen wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## RudolfK (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

was mir da noch einfällt: Nach den Erfahrungen aus den zwei gescheiterten Projekten ist allen, die an der Genehmigung eines Trails Rennerhöhe arbeiten klar: an der Strecke wird erst gebaut, wenn es eine schriftliche Baugenehmigung gibt. Und das Genehmigungsverfahren dauert halt einfach. Es kann also durchaus sein, dass sich die nächsten Monate im Wald noch gar nichts bewegt.
Der nächste Schritt ist, dass sich einer der Verantwortlichen für nächste Woche erneut um ein Gespräch mit der Reitstallbesitzerin bemüht. Wir haben gelernt, dass es wichtig ist, VOR einem Antrag strittige Punkte zu klären - sonst wird das mit der Genehmigung nichts. Und bei dauerndem Streit mit den Nachbarn kommt auch kein rechter Freizeitspass auf. Das hatten wir bei einem anderen Projekt schon zur Genüge, muss nicht nochmal sein.


----------



## RudolfK (3. Februar 2015)

@ ragazza: Danke!


----------



## AndyWeiden (4. März 2015)

Wie heißt den die Facebook-Gruppe?


----------



## SirBsod (4. März 2015)

@AndyWeiden


RudolfK schrieb:


> Wer hier ein Info- und Diskussionsforum vermisst, das gibt es auf facebook: Enduro-Trail Weiden. Schaut doch bitte mal dort rein und seid herzlich willkommen zum Mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyWeiden (4. März 2015)

DAnke!


----------



## Seb_87 (9. Januar 2018)

Bin auch mal beigetreten


----------



## ManniMatters (24. November 2018)

Hi,
bin nicht bei fb, aber neu in Weiden.
Hier scheint aber leider nichts mehr zu laufen.


----------

